# LE tag allocations for 2014?



## Stbmldcgrvs (May 5, 2008)

So in 2013 I see that the LE deer tag allocations were roughly 19% archery, 22% muzzleloader and 59% any weapon. Maybe I missed something but I thought those allocations were supposed to be a 25-25-50 split. For archery deer that meant that 43 LE archery tags and 25 LE muzzleloader tags were given to the any weapons crowd. The intent of the guidelines was to provide incentive to sportsmen to use less effective weapons so that more overall hunting opportunity would exist. Less of the surpluses taken one year equates into more opportunity for everyone the following year. When we don't follow our own guidelines then the pendulum swings the other way fairly quickly. Meaning higher harvest and less animals the following year.

Maybe there is a logical explanation that I am uninformed about. Anyone care to educate me on this?

Also just wondering what UBA had to say about those allocations. I would hope they would be the voice representing the bowhunting crowd. Maybe they got run over but I am interested to know if they at least spoke up about it.

I didn't look up the LE elk numbers but in the past there has been squalking to keep the DWR honest on the elk side of things. My experience has been that silence is akin to giving your permission for things to go off the beaten path.

Again, I am after information so as to know where to put my support. Please help my understanding.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never seen that to be the case. Just looked up the numbers and in all except a few circumstances there are more tags given to the rifle guys than archery. I think it's always been and always will be this way in Utah. It's a joke. It should be the opposite.


----------



## Stbmldcgrvs (May 5, 2008)

Yes there are and always have been more any weapon tags. In fact, 50% should be any weapons and only 25% should go to archery and another 25% to muzzle loaders. My point is that both were short changed if indeed we are following those guidelines. 

Still trying to find a voice that represents my interests. Anyone know what UBA is doing other than selling 5 auction tags this year to make some money for wildlife? I can't say that I am an auction tag fan. I think there is way too many auction and convention tags to begin with.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Stbmldcgrvs,
I will have Ben take a look into it and see what he says. He is very on top to the archery hunting topics for UBA.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

And UBA has been doing A bunch for the archers in this state the last several years. Ben is engaged with the division on every basis. UBA makes sure we are at the division sponsored meeting and all of the RAC and WB meetings. 
UBA was the main force getting the LE elk percentage changed on the new late hunt areas last year and also pushed through the new youth archery tags. 
Please feel free to email Ben through the UBA website if you have questions or concerns as this is the type of thing we want to fight for.
Regards,


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I believe the LE Deer tag allocation is 60% rifle, 20% ml, and 20% archery. The Crawfords only have a ML hunt so that will skew the numbers. 

The reasoning behind the allocations is fairly simple-- Archer and ML only makes up 9-11% of the applicants each-- so 18-22% between the archery and ML. Yet those two weapon types receive 40% of the opportunity. Rifle has around 80% of the applicants and gets 60% of the opportunity. 

I'm hoping my points get me an LE archery deer tag this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, there is/was a different tag alocation percentage used for LE elk
recently due the the addion of the late November elk season..

Affecting the Wasatch, Nebo, SW desert, and one more unit?
I know this was talked about at the central RAC, and then accepted by the Board.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info packout. I was trying to find the split info on the DWR site but no luck. I am sure it is buried in there somewhere.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

The archery tags in the general season have trouble selling out. To me that shows the actual interst in archery hunting opposed to any weapon hunting. Of course the LE tags would get gobbled up if more archery where available. But to Packouts point the split is set up off of what the public in general prefers. 

I'm also with Packout on hoping that I burn my LE deer points on an archery tag this year. I burned my elk last year so maybe I can keep the trend alive.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Muley,
Archery tags had no trouble selling out before they went to 30 units. I would say there is plenty of interest for good archery tags but I will agree 20 is probably a higher percentage than what the Utah archers make up of the entire hunting community.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Tags will always follow the greatest demand. As it should be.

I think the DWR, UBA, BOU and others have done a great job of promoting bowhunting. More important, I'm positive that the upcoming generations will prompt a huge push towards the bow. Beat you a steak - ten years from now, it'll be a 50/50 split between bows and things that go BANG.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope you're correct


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Finn,
I'll take that bet. I don't see the west converting to archery that fast. I would like to see a couple of the 30 unit switch to archery only and I think that would draw in a few more archers but not a 50/50 split.


----------

